# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Open Neural Network Exchange (ONNX), format for deep learning models

## Airicist

Contributors:

Meta Platforms, Inc.

Microsoft Corporation

Website - onnx.ai

facebook.com/onnxai

twitter.com/onnxai

ONNX on Wikipedia

Open Neural Network Exchange (ONNX) is a format for deep learning models that allows interoperability between different open source AI frameworks.

----------


## Airicist

"Microsoft and Facebook create open ecosystem for AI model interoperability"

by Eric Boyd
September 7, 2017 

"Facebook and Microsoft introduce new open ecosystem for interchangeable AI frameworks"

by Joaquin Quinonero Candela
September 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

"Open AI Ecosystem Gaining Broader Industry Momentum"

by Eric Boyd
October 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

F8: ONNX: creating a more open AI ecosystem

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> Developing and deploying AI often requires using a combination of cutting-edge tools, which aren't always compatible with each other. Learn how ONNX, a new model format, is making it easier for tools to work together. Hear from leaders at Facebook, Amazon and Microsoft about how ONNX is improving AI development at top tech companies.

----------

